# Help ! How do I achieve a Java color wood finish?



## nesskafe (May 11, 2008)

I have stripped and sanded a chair and want to refinish it so that the end result will be a dark chocolate color usually called "Java".
I have tested on a sample piece of pine Varathane "espresso" oil based stain. I first used a wood conditioner and then the stain. Even after several coats I could not get anywhere near the dark color I was looking for. 
To make things even harder, my chair is composed of various types of wood. 
I really need help in how to get to the color I want.
I don't need to see the wood grain coming through.
I have read about Gel Stains and dyes and I am confused. 
Thanks


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

M.L.Campbell makes a product called amazing stain. It is a spray on stain which lays on the surface.

there are two ways stain works pigment or dye the pigment used to be finely ground colored earth now most pigments are colored synthetic particles that resemble earth. the pigment stays in the grain when the excess is wiped off or it is built up on the surface when you dont wipe it off. A dye soaks into wood and colors it,the more you apply the darker it gets. usualy covers more even.

stains with pigmet also contain a binder which help the pigment stick in the pores or to the surface. The binders are oil,varnish,laquer,or water.

stains with dye do not need a binder because the dye soaks into the wood.

Pigment stain-is a stain containing pigment. Though some pigment stains do contain dye. All contain a binder.

Dye stain- Dye dissolved in a liquid

Wiping stain-Can contain pigment dye or both,all contain a binder such as oil,varnish,or water based finish that dries slow enough to wipe. most comsumer stains are wiping stains because they are easy to use.

oil stain- is any stainweather pigment dye or both contaning an oil binder.

water based stain-any stain weather pigment dye or both that contains a water based binder.

varnish stain-any stain pig. dye or both with varnish binder.

laquer stain- any stain pig. dye or both containing a fast drying alkyd varnish or laquer binder. Very fast drying often sprayed and wiped quickly (sometimes by a second person).

Gel stain-any thickened stain.The stain dosen't run and stays on the surface. most commonly only pigment not dye.

Hope this helps
God bless;Mainzy


----------



## nesskafe (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your info on dyes and stain, I really appreciate it.
However, I still don't know how to stain/dye my wood so that the end result is the dark chocolate color color (Java) that I see on a lot of furniture.


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

what kind of woods are they?

what grit sandpaper did you use?

why did you use wood conitioner?


----------



## nesskafe (May 11, 2008)

See attached photos
I don't know what types of wood they are, one is white and the other has a more reddish hue. 
I stripped, sanded 120 grit - then 220 grit.
I sealed the sample piece, simply because I went according to info I got on the web.


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you have any spraying equpment?


----------



## nesskafe (May 11, 2008)

No I don't have any spraying equipment. This is my first try at refinishing and I only basic tools which I bought on a "need to buy" basis.


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

ok; what I think you should do is get a dye stain Lockwood is the best if you can find it. A dye stain will penetrate the different woods evenly. to lighten the color just sand some off to darken just add aditional coats. 

Good luck; Mainzy


----------



## nesskafe (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your latest suggestion.
I will do that and see how it goes.

Thanks for all your help :thumbsup:


----------

